# Jenkins nur zip file erstellen?



## Thallius (6. Mai 2020)

Hi,

ich habe eine sehr einfache Web Anwendung ohne irgendwelche Frameworks. Also nur ein paar .js. .html und .css Dateien. 
Ich würde nun gerne mit Jenkins aus dem GIT Repository alle Files in dieses Repository in eine zip Datei schreiben. 
Der Grund dafür ist, dass in meinem Sourcen Verzeichnis mehrere Versionen dieser App mit verschiendenen Datein existieren die eben in verschiedenen Branches mal vorhanden und mal nicht vorhanden sind. 
Ich könnte jetzt natürlich auch immer dafür sorgen, dass der richtige Branch ausgescheckt ist und dann einfach die Dateien in dem Ordner zippen aber ich fände es über Jenkins einfach eleganter.
Sollte ja auch nicht wirklich ein Problem sein oder? Nur kenne ich mich mit Jenkins noch nicht wirklich gut aus und bräuchte da mal eine Anleitung.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## mrBrown (6. Mai 2020)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Der Grund dafür ist, dass in meinem Sourcen Verzeichnis mehrere Versionen dieser App mit verschiendenen Datein existieren die eben in verschiedenen Branches mal vorhanden und mal nicht vorhanden sind.


WTF.



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Sollte ja auch nicht wirklich ein Problem sein oder? Nur kenne ich mich mit Jenkins noch nicht wirklich gut aus und bräuchte da mal eine Anleitung.


Was für eine Art Job ist es denn? Freestyle, Pipeline oder irgendwas anderes?

Für Freestyle: https://plugins.jenkins.io/file-operations/
Für Pipeline: https://www.jenkins.io/doc/pipeline/steps/pipeline-utility-steps/#zip-create-zip-file


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (6. Mai 2020)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Der Grund dafür ist, dass in meinem Sourcen Verzeichnis mehrere Versionen dieser App mit verschiendenen Datein existieren die eben in verschiedenen Branches mal vorhanden und mal nicht vorhanden sind.


Du hast die Hölle erreicht


----------



## Thallius (6. Mai 2020)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Du hast die Hölle erreicht



DA bin ich schon lange durch


----------

